# The holy trinity- animas vibe, freestyle libre and diasend



## NI-Bookworm (Feb 21, 2016)

well it has been nearly a fortnight since my 11yo ds started on the animas vibe and the libre so wanted to give an update.

We were lucky in a way as we were not given a choice of pumps, we were only offered the animas vibe, tbh I may not have selected this one but I am so glad we got this one.  We have mastered all the basics and can now do a cannula change, prime/rewind etc all without the instructions in lightening fast time.  When we were shown it the first time I freaked and thought that the instruction sheet would need to be permanently on display!  We knew this was a waterproof pump but only appreciated this fact when we went on a swimming/waterpark outing that kept us in the water for 1 and a 1/2 hours.  We hadn't thought about the effect of having to disconnect or buy a waterproof (bulkier) cover.  The thought of endless uninterrupted hours in the pool in the summer is something we are all looking forward to.

Being able to set numerous Basel rates throughout the day, and set temp basel rates so quickly (with a countdown on the main screen when this is on) has made a massive impact on the usual fluctuations of my sons blood sugars.  But what has made this even better is the purchase and use of the freestyle libre.  The libre provides us with a complete picture of what is going on (it acts as a flash drive so as long as you scan it within 8 hours you get all the data) and has made correcting and fine tuning the Basel rates much easier and we feel we have got to the correct rates quicker.

Of course, as the title suggests (sorry for anyone who feels this is blasphemous) using the diasend software to upload all the info from the pump, the libre and the blood machine he still uses to check lows, and to be able to view all of this in lovely colourful graphs, really does make me feel that I can see what is going on and to fine tune when needed.  The hospital and diabetic team also have access to the data uploaded to diasend, so when phoning to query something, before they answer, all they have to do is have a look at what is going on and give more precise advice.  My calls used to be me rhyming off loads of figures which I am sure pickled their heads.  

I feel using these 3 together has helped us manage the transition from MDI to the pump with more confidence and insight that we had thought, and moving forward I feel it will assist us in managing the pump and use it to best manage our sons condition. It has been a blessing.

So far, so so so good.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 21, 2016)

Really pleased things have worked out so well for you.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2016)

Fabulous news! Great to hear that things are going so well!


----------

